# Moneywort plant help



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

I just acquired a Moneywort plant and am wondering if its ok to bury its roots in my sand substrate?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes. Its always O.K. to bury roots in sand substrate


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

ah, alright thank you


----------

